# Tirreno-Adriatico!!!



## Monsieur Remings (11 Mar 2014)

Is this the most anticipated race ever? What a line-up...or in the words of a waxing lyrical Chuck D, is it a case of 'Don't believe the Hype'...?

It's hard not to, I've been excited for at least a day and kick-off is tomorrow. There's an incredible line-up and it's understandable that Prudhomme was so annoyed at Porte's switch over to the Italian race, given the big names in attendance already. Basically, come Wednesday the 'Race to the Sun' is very likely to be overshadowed by the race to the Adriatic.

_Peloton_ tells us that it '...promises to be an open and exciting race, not least due to the absence of the dominant Chris Froome.' And I agree with them, however obvious it may seem. It's a shame that we'll miss the African's talent (as well as his monotone post-race reflections) but the race _will _be more open as a result.

So, with Nibali headed for Nice and with Froome out this leaves the Columbian Conquistador - already a victor overall in San Luis earlier this year - to destroy the peloton in the mountains - stages 5 and 6 by the look of things where the _Sant 'Elpidio a _night_Mare_ is revisited even after the slippery apology from the organisers last year and a whole host of articles running something like 'When is a hill too steep?' Remember? But it's not the only gradient-gripe, there's also the _Muro di Guardiagrele _the day before! Best of luck lads...and particularly Quintana.

So what about Team-Sky? Sure, Porte and Wiggins are both likely to gain some time on Quintana via the ITT whilst watching over their shoulders for Dowsett, but something tells me that the TTT might not go Sky's way. And who could leave out Bertram in all this? What may be interesting is how well team-mate Kreuziger does and whether he'll be happy to play second-fiddle to Contador again given his undoubted talent and overall placing in last year's tour.

Not to mention Kwiatkowski, victor already at the Algarve overall and fresh in the legs from leaving Sagan behind at the Strade . You couldn't write him off and I can't see anyone doing that throughout the various examples of punditry regarding this year's race.

And then there's the sprinters - Cavendish, as well as Herr's Kittel and Greipel respectively. But it only looks to be Stage 2, given that Stage 3 looks more like Sagan territory given the last deliberate km, but then there's Cancellara and Gilbert too! Take your pick of the puncheurs.

All in all, it looks like it's going to be a great race but I'm slightly disappointed with the gradients. I just don't think a 27% should be tackled only twice...the organisers need to think about doing the right (Italian) thing and finding something a bit steeper (circa 50%) which can be ridden at least 3 times, maybe backwards?


----------



## Stu Plows (11 Mar 2014)

Personally, I think you have said it all... 

Can't wait to watch it when I can.


----------



## The Couch (11 Mar 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> ...
> ...the organisers need to think about doing the right (Italian) thing and finding something a bit steeper (circa 50%) which can be ridden at least 3 times, maybe backwards?


On a unicycle


----------



## Slaav (11 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> On a unicycle


 
Now don't be silly.... that is unlikley!

Now if they reduced the gradient slightly down from 50%..... now you're talking


----------



## smutchin (12 Mar 2014)

Looking forward to this. Should be a good indicator of the form of the main contenders ahead of the Giro.

No Prato di Tivo this year, though, and no Nibali... Shame.


----------



## thom (12 Mar 2014)

Cannondale take a 20 sec advantage over BMC


----------



## thom (12 Mar 2014)

Cav in the leader's jersey - he might keep it until Saturday
*
Stage 1 TTT results:*
1. Omega Pharma-Quick Step 20:13
2. Orica-GreenEdge 20:24 @ + 11
3. Movistar Team 20:31 @ + 18
4. Team Tinkoff-Saxo 20:37 @ + 24
5. Cannondale 20:39 @ + 26
6. Sky 20:40 @ + 27
7. Lotto-Belisol 20:41 @ + 28
8. Trek Factory Racing 20:49 @ + 36
9. Belkin 20:50 @ + 37
10. FDJ.fr 20:56 @ + 43
11. BMC Racing Team 21:00 @ + 47
12. IAM Cycling 21:03 @ + 50
13. Ag2r La Mondiale 21:06 @ + 53
14. NetApp-Endura 21:06
15. Lampre-Merida 21:06
16. Astana 21:07 @ + 54
17. Giant-Shimano 21:08 @ + 55
18. Garmin-Sharp 21:17 @ + 1:04
19. Katusha 21:19 @ + 1:06
20. Bardiani-CSF 21:30 @ + 1:17
21. MTN-Qhubeka 21:32 @ + 1:19
22. Team Europcar 21:41 @ + 1:28


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Mar 2014)

Cav in the leader's jersey. Might be his only stage wi n though. Kittel sounds very relaxed and confident.


----------



## montage (12 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Cav in the leader's jersey. Might be his only stage wi n though. Kittel sounds very relaxed and confident.



Last time they raced (Stage 21 of the TDF - correct me if I am wrong) Cav had/was recovering from bronchitis - impossible to be anywhere near the top of his game.
Kittel being announced as the new king of sprinters is a bit premature just yet - Cav will be back to his usual wiping the floor with the opposition ways.


this might be optimism speaking


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> Last time they raced (Stage 21 of the TDF - correct me if I am wrong) Cav had/was recovering from bronchitis - impossible to be anywhere near the top of his game.
> Kittel being announced as the new king of sprinters is a bit premature just yet - Cav will be back to his usual wiping the floor with the opposition ways.
> 
> 
> this might be optimism speaking



I think it might be Montage. I have to agree with FM on this. Even in 2014, Dubai, albeit a minor race gave a fairly good indication of both individual and sprint train form. OPQS and Cav were lacking.


----------



## thom (13 Mar 2014)

Kittel crashes out with 2km to go


----------



## thom (13 Mar 2014)

Wow - Cav sat up !

Pelucci wins for IAM


----------



## raindog (13 Mar 2014)

That was a big mess. So many people ready to contest the sprint on a fairly narrow road


----------



## thom (13 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> That was a big mess. So many people ready to contest the sprint on a fairly narrow road


Yes but the OPQS train was remarkable ineffective, again.


----------



## raindog (13 Mar 2014)

thom said:


> Yes but the OPQS train was remarkable ineffective, again.


along with everyone else's


----------



## thom (13 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> along with everyone else's


that is true 

edit : i see on twitter Mark Renshaw says Kittel's crash screwed things up for them - I guess that would explain it


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2014)

I wonder if fatherhood has taken the edge off Cav's suitcase of courage in a dangerous bunch sprint?


----------



## Crackle (13 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> I wonder if fatherhood has taken the edge off Cav's suitcase of courage in a dangerous bunch sprint?


Do you mind with the Sherwinism's, I'm about to eat.

He'd be better off ditching the train and stalking others in the good old fashioned way.


----------



## raindog (13 Mar 2014)

thom said:


> i see on twitter Mark Renshaw says Kittel's crash screwed things up for them - I guess that would explain it


corresponds with what Cav said
_"I was behind Kittel when he crashed at a narrow little roundabout, two kilometres from the finish.
The peloton split because of it. Some gentlemen in the peloton gave me a hand to move up but I got to the front with 500m to go, before the sprint even started, and I was already on the limit."_


----------



## thom (13 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> corresponds with what Cav said
> _"I was behind Kittel when he crashed at a narrow little roundabout, two kilometres from the finish.
> The peloton split because of it. Some gentlemen in the peloton gave me a hand to move up but I got to the front with 500m to go, before the sprint even started, and I was already on the limit."_


well he kept the jersey - can't really complain with 2 GB riders in the GC leads


----------



## The Couch (14 Mar 2014)

JVDB seems to be a magnet for crashes... he fell and hit the knee that he hurted last year in the Tour (and of which he was still kinda recovering)

I'm hoping it won't be too bad (although it would surprise me)... when he's not on the ground he's a nice top 10 contender for the Tour. 
(and for Belgians pretty much the only stage race hope, since De Gendt is as unpredictable as they come)


----------



## thom (14 Mar 2014)

Kittel seeks forgiveness from his bike this morning:


----------



## raindog (14 Mar 2014)

I wonder if anything was broken on it? Can't remember seeing a rider trash a bike quite like that before.


----------



## smutchin (14 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> I wonder if anything was broken on it? Can't remember seeing a rider trash a bike quite like that before.



Wiggo?


----------



## raindog (14 Mar 2014)

In Portugal last year? Well, the bike just sort of drifted across the road and parked itself neatly against some rocks. Not the same as smashing it down onto the road from above head height.
Or was there another occasion? My memory's not what it was.


----------



## The Couch (14 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> I wonder if anything was broken on it? Can't remember seeing a rider trash a bike quite like that before.


I believe it happens more often then we realize

Only a couple of weeks ago in Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne Tsatevich threw his bike away as well 
(the only luck for the bike - compared to Kittel's bike - being that it landed beside the road in the field)


----------



## The Couch (14 Mar 2014)

thom said:


> Kittel seeks forgiveness from his bike this morning:


He tweeted yesterday "I'm VERY sorry for throwing my beloved Giant Propel on the ground. I still love it! We're just having an intense relationship"

Let's just hope that he gives his girlfriend/wife flowers without the "heated" argument


----------



## compo (14 Mar 2014)

Whilst I can understand his frustration, acting like a hurt prima donna doesn't do much for the image of the sport. It's a pity there isn't an equipment abuse penalty similar to the Raquet Abuse in tennis.


----------



## thom (14 Mar 2014)

I suspect anyone by the road when that happened would have been rather amused.
Provided nobody gets hurt I don't see the problem - it is not disrespectful, intimidatory or distracting to his competitors since they are long, long gone.


----------



## The Couch (14 Mar 2014)

thom said:


> I... it is not disrespectful, intimidatory or distracting ...


But this is!!!!
What crazy ass "fan" is this?!?


----------



## Stephen C (14 Mar 2014)

I quite enjoyed this article: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/five-best-bike-throws-117606


----------



## thom (14 Mar 2014)

Sagan takes the uphill sprint


----------



## beastie (14 Mar 2014)

That was Full gas for sure. A hard fought finale. Greipel did well to get 7th on that finish, he must be in good nick also.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (14 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> In Portugal last year? Well, the bike just sort of drifted across the road and parked itself neatly against some rocks. Not the same as smashing it down onto the road from above head height.
> Or *was there another occasion?* My memory's not what it was.



In 2012, Tdf







and at another occasion probably in 2009


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> I wonder if anything was broken on it? Can't remember seeing a rider trash a bike quite like that before.



I'll have a word with him. There's a place in the midlands that repair carbon fibre...he might even get it back in time for the tour.


----------



## smutchin (15 Mar 2014)

Well, he's a dirty steak-gobbling nobber, but you've got to admire his panache.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (15 Mar 2014)

What a great day today...fair play to Bertram, played it well but it makes me wonder how well Kreuziger could have done if he'd attacked when it suited his own intentions..? It appears he's still playing second-fiddle but I think together they're going to do some damage this season.

Kwiatkowski is one cool cat - very level-headed for his age but I think he might get pipped...? And that corner Mondory took...it was never going to happen. All in all, very exciting and a great shot of Brad alongside the Columbian at the foot of the last climb. But do Movistar have the strength in depth?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Mar 2014)




----------



## thom (16 Mar 2014)

I saw someone tweeting yesterday that the only cycle race out of all stages of tours and single day events, that took longer to complete last year, was the World Championships…

As such I think that seems rather over the top for an earlyish season stage race - had the weather been bad like this time last year, 6 hours 39 would have been over 7 hours and an lot of attrition.

Still, for all the quick guys lining up for MSR next week, I suspect they'll feel they're nearly ready.


----------



## rowdin (16 Mar 2014)

Richie Porte has been forced to abandon Tirreno-Adriatico ahead of stage five due to illness. 
Read more at http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,30283_9216770,00.html#4XjloegP89Ufu3eV.99


----------



## tug benson (16 Mar 2014)

Looks painful


----------



## thom (16 Mar 2014)

Wow



Contador romps away again


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2014)

Looks like his winter preparation went well then.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Looks like his winter preparation went well then.



Or he has a new butcher 

Seriously though I really enjoy watching Bertie he rides with flair and passion, it is simply so much more entertaining that watching Sky ride tempo all day.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Mar 2014)

He's still a cheat, no matter how much flair and passion he shows.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Looks like his winter _*BEEF*_ went well then.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Mar 2014)

Best racing of 2014 IMO. Bertie looks impressive. He's so enjoyable to watch in his element. Fingers crossed he performs better at TDF 2014 than last years efforts. 

Enjoyed this race.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> He's still a cheat, no matter how much flair and passion he shows.


Once a cheat always a cheat?


----------



## 400bhp (16 Mar 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Once a cheat always a cheat?



I hope he now isn't.

But, given that he never fessed up before, does lead to some doubts.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Mar 2014)

400bhp said:


> I hope he now isn't.
> 
> But, given that he never fessed up before, does lead to some doubts.


Then as previously noted, we should just be sceptical of every stage winning performance. At some point we are going to have to let go of the doubt and replace it with a more optimistic POV.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Mar 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Once a cheat always a cheat?



Nope, once an unrepentant cheat always a cheat


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Once a cheat always a cheat?


Well.....today he caught the break, then he towed it, then he punched away from it. Possible I suppose but with beefy I find it hard to suspend disbelief.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Mar 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Then as previously noted, we should just be sceptical of every stage winning performance. At some point we are going to have to let go of the doubt and replace it with a more optimistic POV.



By previous cheats who have never admitted so. Damn right we should be sceptical.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Mar 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Then as previously noted, we should just be sceptical of every stage winning performance. At some point we are going to have to let go of the doubt and replace it with a more optimistic POV.



Horseshít. Bertie was dirty, he denied it and made up some crap and is unrepentant. He might be riding clean, but he's a cheat. I'm quite happy to apply the same to others where they have evident they are unrepentant - and more than capable of making my mind up about riders rather than taking a "let's believe them all" approach.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2014)

I have much the same feelings about Contador as I do about Valverde. Fantastic rider, tactically astute and very strong, but a liar and a cheat too. I like him animating races, but never really happy to see him win. Great ride by Ben King to hold on for third. I also thought Mikel Nieve has done a great job for Sky after having to step up when Porte pulled out. It's odd to be disappointed by someone who's in a podium place, but I was hoping that Quintana would be there to challenge Contador today. I hope he's just on an upward trajectory towards the GTs. Sad for Kwiatkowski, but it seems that despite being able to put in superb day-race and short stage race performances, he's far from the finished article in longer races.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> Horseshít. Bertie was dirty, he denied it and made up some crap and is unrepentant. He might be riding clean, but he's a cheat. I'm quite happy to apply the same to others where they have evident they are unrepentant - and more than capable of making my mind up about riders rather than taking a "let's believe them all" approach.


It's tired and frustrating that EVERY performance that doesn't match the previous month, season or years performance automatically becomes suspicious. Wen't through the same arguments with Horner - who is still finishing hard climb stages with the top climbers! 

You realise between some of your heroes and villains the difference could simply be that one was caught and the other wasn't? With the same scepticism one could be entirely suspicious of Team Sky and their rise to the best GC team (arguably) in the pro tour. Many do. If it is the lack of a positive test in Team sky's ranks that stops this then look no further than the likes of Armstrong who went for 15+ years before being outed. 

Cut it black and white if you like but the world isn't like that. 

You might find it fun but i'm so over hearing how much a cheat someone is every single race they compete in or, i despair, win! 

How many times can the same conversation be had? Why not start a "ex/current dopers winning races" thread so they can be hung drawn and quartered in a place more suitable instead of every race thread January to December.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2014)

It's nothing to do with the lack of a positive test; Contador had a positive test. And he's unrepentant about his doping. That's a fact, nothing "between black and white" about it.

And since you mention Horner, he's also a doper.

If you are going to be reading posts about Racing then expect me to continue to highlight unrepentant dopers.


----------



## thom (17 Mar 2014)

Guys, we don't need to start an argument here - I'm objecting to posts made that have no reference to this particular event.


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2014)

With this race and Paris Nice, I'm liking the look of the form of a lot of riders, this season's racing is looking exciting.


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Once a cheat always a cheat?



It's the shamelessness and lack of remorse that affects my view of him. Same as Vino and Valverde - very exciting riders to watch but always tainted. I'm not suspicious of his performance in T-A because I believe (maybe naively, over-optimistically) that he's probably riding clean now, but I still can't warm to him as a person. (Basically, I'm agreeing with what FM said.)

Anyway, there's no doubt that he's a supremely talented tactical rider - his awareness of how to manage a race is second to none. This is where the limits of Quintana's experience showed in T-A.


----------



## The Couch (17 Mar 2014)

A bit of a shame we don't see Valverde in this Tireno, so we could have a sense if he is close to the level of Contador
(which - looking at yesterday - I don't think he is)

Nibali obviously isn't in this shape now (but I am sure he knows what he's doing) and even Froome hasn't shown this kind of strength yet this season.

Kreuzinger looking like he could turn out to be "the best of the rest" in the Tour (not that Contador will need him if he is in this shape)


Got to give it up for Hansen, doing that when you are supposed to be a guy in the sprint train of Greipel is pretty impressive. 
A name I didn't expect to see in yesterday's top 20, was Geniez...
Then again, I am a bit underwhelmed by Ulissi, Talansky, Pirazzi, Kangert and Mollema... and isn't Uran supposed to be top of his game by the Giro? (and he was really struggling yesterday, he wasn't just "helping" Kwiatek)


----------



## thom (17 Mar 2014)

Kittel dropped on the climb with 40 km to the finish - his team are with him so he should have a chance to get back on.
Otherwise it looks flat as a pancake from here on in.


----------



## raindog (17 Mar 2014)

no picture


----------



## thom (17 Mar 2014)

OPQS get it right finally - Cav by a mile but somewhat aided by some fallen riders fracturing a strung out line
OPQS had 6 riders with 2.5 km to go : Tony Martin, Kwiatkowski, Trentin, Renshaw, Petacchi & Cavendish
Looked a little like HTC but without having done the heavy lifting to bring the break back.


----------



## raindog (17 Mar 2014)

At last, Quickstep get the job done properly, but not much competition in the end. Fabulous riding though.


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2014)

Petachi looked a bit surprised to still be in 2nd when he looked up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Petachi looked a bit surprised to still be in 2nd when he looked up.



Maybe someone told him that I hadn't called him an unrepentant dope cheat on this thread - until now


----------



## rich p (17 Mar 2014)

If Cav hadn't won that from a kilo out he might as well have packed it in!
But he did win, so carry onward and upward Cav.


----------



## thom (17 Mar 2014)




----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> If Cav hadn't won that from a kilo out he might as well have packed it in!
> But he did win, so carry onward and upward Cav.



Renshaw, Petacchi then Cav ............. if they get that right they should win plenty more this season


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2014)

thom said:


> OPQS get it right finally - Cav by a mile but somewhat aided by some fallen riders fracturing a strung out line



Can't help feeling OPQS getting it right was partly responsible for the crash that took out the Lotto riders - in that they were fighting so hard to keep up, they completely overlooked the corner.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Mar 2014)

Looks like OPQS benefited a wee bitty from the fast pace set by Cannondale in the final 30 odd km.


----------



## thom (17 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Can't help feeling OPQS getting it right was partly responsible for the crash that took out the Lotto riders - in that they were fighting so hard to keep up, they completely overlooked the corner.


yes that is true 
much as I'm glad to see Cav back winning, it will be good to see a straight Cav-Greipel-Kittel drag race 

Cav spoke afterwards about how MSR training had helped him over the bump with 40 km to go. Must be Kittel is not harbouring much ambition there. 
Anyway, speaking of MSR, have we got a thread yet ?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (17 Mar 2014)

It's been a cracking race; so sad that such a brilliant rider is also a (past) cheat. He truly is magnificent when on form but like others, whilst I appreciate his brilliance it will always be with a sense of suspicion. I also would have loved Quintana to have done a bit better but there's plenty of time for him.

Glad for Cav today; awesome work too on the front from Cannondale and just a shame about the picture for that 8 or so km down to the last 3-4. 

I can't help thinking that Cav's working on other aspects of his sport may have helped here; Kittel was lacking and in that sense Cav truly deserved the win. As I may have suggested at the end of the TDF last year, to work on other attributes; hill-climbing and his already well-seasoned tactical know-how, could, and will I believe, reap but more rewards for the Manxman. Necessity is, after all, the mother of all invention.

Looking forward to the MSR and I fancy Martin for the TT tomorrow.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Mar 2014)

This stage was like a mini-MSR and, I think, planned that way by the organisers. It certainly shows that Cav might well be there at the end of the MSR this year and if he is, he stands a chance of repeating his win. There's a limit to what you can say about it given that it ended up being like a training run on clear roads for OPQS, but successful sprinting is not all about the last km, as Inner Ring wrote the other day - a sprint should really be considered as a 40km affair, and Cav won because OPQS got their preparation totally right today from a long way out in a way that they didn't on the previous sprint stage. The fact that fortune also favoured them at the end really just made it easier.


----------



## raindog (18 Mar 2014)

thom said:


> it will be good to see a straight Cav-Greipel-Kittel drag race


will the next chance for that be in the Tour?


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2014)

The TT is only a flat 9km so it doesn't play to Tony Martin or Brad's strengths. Might be a different winner.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> The TT is only a flat 9km so it doesn't play to Tony Martin or Brad's strengths. Might be a different winner.



A TT that short actually favours some of the sprinters, especially the 'strongmen' types.


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2014)

I was thinking the same - probably a bit too far for Cav, but maybe someone like Haussler?


----------



## The Couch (18 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> A TT that short actually favours some of the sprinters, especially the 'strongmen' types.


I fully agree, however this applies even more when it's turning and twisting.
Have you seen this stage? It pretty much looks like 4.5km straight, a 180 turn and 4.5km straight back

With this profile, I still think Martin (and the other TT specialists) should be able to push his (their) big gears in full force.


----------



## thom (18 Mar 2014)

Cancellara can sprint & TT - I'll plump for him.


----------



## raindog (18 Mar 2014)

Malori has done a massive time


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> Malori has done a massive time



Hasn't he just!

Kwiatek has just done a decent time too.


----------



## thom (18 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> Malori has done a massive time


I nearly posted this earlier :

USA 1 PHINNEY, Taylor (BMC RACING) 12:03
GBR 2 CUMMINGS, Stephen (BMC RACING) + 14
DEN 3 HANSEN, Lasse Norman (GARMIN SHARP) + 16
GER 4 MARTIN, Tony (OMEGA PHARMA - QUICK-STEP) + 22
SUI 5 CANCELLARA, Fabian (TREK FACTORY RACING) + 25
SVK 6 SAGAN, Peter (CANNONDALE) + 31
ITA 7 MALORI, Adriano (MOVISTAR) + 32
POL 8 BODNAR, Maciej (CANNONDALE) + 35
RUS 9 PORSEV, Alexander (KATUSHA)
SVK 10 VELITS, Peter (BMC RACING) + 37

It was Dubai's prologue results, 9km slightly twistier than today. 1,2 & 3 are absent 

Malori appears to be backing it up


----------



## The Couch (18 Mar 2014)

Cancellara's time must be a nice conformation for his form. (so far this season he hasn't put a really great result down yet)

Interesting name in the top 10: Devolder... might be one to watch-out for in the Flanders races (with the Belgian jersey he might have an uprising again)


----------



## Monsieur Remings (18 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> The TT is only a flat 9km so it doesn't play to Tony Martin or Brad's strengths. Might be a different winner.



Fair play, you were right.


----------

